# Antelope island bison attack



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

My cousin got gored by a bison while trail running on antelope island. His mom said he one horn went through his shoulder but missed all the major blood vessels and nerves, the other horn went in his back and just missed his kidney and intestines. He has one broken rib, whiplash, bruised organs, two big holes and a bunch of lacerations. Fortunately, all soft tissue damage and no life threatening injuries. She said wildlife officers usually don't see the bison that high up. She was up there with him but was behind him quite a ways and only found out after she saw the life flight helicopter come in and some other hikers came down the trail and told her. Everyone is fine now but it sounded like a frightening experience.

https://kjzz.com/news/local/man-str...3OyGHJOfVEy4_rUwFm8pUbD0ZqJsTNd_VNcNnyLu_Te7s


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your cousin. I hope he recovers quickly without lingering problems.

It would be nice for a few more details. After watching a bunch of interactions between people and the animals on the island I've come to the conclusion most out there treat it as a petting zoo.

I personally am old enough that pretty much everyone is faster than me so I tend to give a very wide berth to most the critters out there but buffalo in particular.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Dang, that sucks! Sounds like he’s lucky to be alive...I hope he recovers fully and quickly.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

From what his mom said he was going to get a run in while they were hiking and planned to run up to the peak and back and finish the hike with her. When he came over a rise , there was a herd on the trail. He stopped and turned around to run back but he had already surprised the nearest bull and he charged and caught him in the back and worked him over.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That’s pretty lucky to “only” have those injuries. I’m happy he will be okay.

I’ve often wondered why we don’t hear more of this from the Island.


----------

